# Why Fixed and not Free when you go single?



## Speedthrillz (Aug 20, 2009)

i's a question im begging to find an answer to,

I ride a single speed, tho its not fixed. i cant seem to go fixed cuz i love the freedom of my freewheel so much, i can bomb a hill faster then a fixed, i can cut a corner faster then a fixed, so why does a "messenger" ride a fixed if a freewheel is so much more mobile??


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I feel in total control fixed.....With out getting too out there, there is nothing that makes you feel one with a bike like riding fixed......

I have single speeds too but there is no comparison to fixed...


----------



## Speedthrillz (Aug 20, 2009)

plus i live on top of a hill any where i go is downhill, and i love hauling ass. i wouldnt be able to do this with a fixie


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Have you tried it?*

Try a few rides of pretty good length. If you like it, you'll know what we're talking about. If you clearly don't like it, that's cool too -- nothing wrong with SS. But if you don't get it, nobody can really explain it to you. 

My own slightly mystical theory is that the constant relationship between leg speed and bike speed gets the body and mind in tune in some way you just can't duplicate on a multi-geared bike, or even a freewheeling SS. It's something like the zone you can get into running -- but without the pounding.

If you try it, and you still have to ask, I can't really tell you beyond that.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Speedthrillz said:


> plus i live on top of a hill any where i go is downhill, and i love hauling ass. i wouldnt be able to do this with a fixie


I live on a hill top too and I often ride my single speed when I feel like hauling ass.
But I find myself riding the fixed gear way more often than my single speed.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Because freewheelin' just feels odd now.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

so true. I have just put a freewheel on my new wheelset and kept the fixed cog on the old set. I get a bit spooked when I coast on it. But I live in a very hilly area now, so I kinda like the idea of coasting down the hills, and not spinning so much. When I move to a flatter part of Tokyo next month I will go back to fixed.

I don't know why I like it. I don't feel more in control, but I feel more connected to the wheel. It's like you strap your feet in and the FG is an extension of that, it feels nice to know exactly how fast I am going , even when going slow. But it is just a feeling, there is no performance benefit.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I find single speed to be the worst of all worlds. I love my geared road bike for what it is, though I spend much more time riding fixed.

When I moved to hill country, I actually upped my gear inches. I was suffering more down hill than up.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, that is why I am trying out freewheel for a while.

It is good to get the candence up. That is the reward for getting to the top of a big hill. I free spinning class on the way down!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I have fixed, SS, and geared and each has its place.

The SS is nice for my short flat commute - low maintenance and reliable. A little less "demanding" than fixed as sometimes I'm "brain dead" on the way home.

Long rides with serious hills, gotta be geared. I'm old.

But for "just going for a ride" fixed is addicting. Hard to explain why but do it enough and you'll likely get hooked like so many of the rest of us have.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Best thing to do is to ride each type of bike regularly in rotation. You'll be a good all' rounder...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

For MTBing I think SS is better than fixed. I know some ride fixed for mountain biking also, but damn you gotta time those pedal rotations just right over technical terrain.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> For MTBing I think SS is better than fixed. I know some ride fixed for mountain biking also, but damn you gotta time those pedal rotations just right over technical terrain.


That's very true. Even for urban jungle riding the FG sometimes limits flexibility. Curb hops are just not practical without extraordinary skills. I commute on fixed, but my skills are very ordinary. I love watching the messengers here. I saw one guy ride straight at a high curb, do a quick back-pedal skid at the last second to position the cranks, and just ride up that thing as slick as sh*t. I wanted to applaud.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

If you "love the freedom" of your freewheel, that's really all you need to know. Don't worry about what others are into. Ride what you love, love what you ride. Life's too short for anything else to matter.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I like fixed gear commuting because it is more of a workout... I always try to stop with my legs instead of the brake.


----------



## Speedthrillz (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanx for all the great reasons to ride either of the two! i think im going to turn an extra steely wheel into a fixed gear wheel. im running a 52 front and 21 rear set (1:2.5) up right now , its getting pretty easy so im thinking of going to a full 1:3 ratio soon and stay on the 1:2.5 when i go fixed. 

any useful tips or sugestions?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

just stay about 70 gear inches


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> For MTBing I think SS is better than fixed. I know some ride fixed for mountain biking also, but damn you gotta time those pedal rotations just right over technical terrain.




you gotta be a real baller to fg mtn


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

BianchiJoe said:


> If you "love the freedom" of your freewheel, that's really all you need to know. Don't worry about what others are into. Ride what you love, love what you ride. Life's too short for anything else to matter.


Amen.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

After about 1 year and 1,500 commute miles on my Steamroller, I'm done with fixed gear. I just put a white industries freewheel on and couldn't be happier. It is just not as safe to be on a fixed gear when you are going through dense traffic and reaction time is critical. Plus I really got tired of going downhill on rough sections of road and having to keep peddling. With a freewheel, I want to just stand and coast down sections like that so that the legs can act as shock absorbers.

If I only rode 10 to 20 miles a week, or lived in the suburbs, I think none of this would have been an issue. It certainly had novelty value for a while.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love riding fixed. I actually trust my track bike or fixed gear more than I do my freewheel bikes. I noticed that when I had it down I was in complete control of the bike. I can apply a small amount of force so that I can brake subtly through corners.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

waldo425 said:


> I love riding fixed. I actually trust my track bike or fixed gear more than I do my freewheel bikes. I noticed that when I had it down I was in complete control of the bike. I can apply a small amount of force so that I can brake subtly through corners.



Me too.....I have more control fixed than free in traffic....I find it much easier to regulate speed


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

Same here. I built up a fixie about a year ago, but I don't think I really appreciated the control until I started commuting on it (especially when moving slow at stop signs/lights). Now it's the only bike I commute on, but I honestly don't ride it that much otherwise.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

My MTB is a SS 29er. I couldn't imagine riding that fixed. 

But I do have a fixed track bike. So far, I'm addicted. I like the pedals pushing back at me -- it's not really the type of thing I can explain.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> Try a few rides of pretty good length. If you like it, you'll know what we're talking about. If you clearly don't like it, that's cool too -- nothing wrong with SS. But if you don't get it, nobody can really explain it to you.
> 
> My own slightly mystical theory is that the constant relationship between leg speed and bike speed gets the body and mind in tune in some way you just can't duplicate on a multi-geared bike, or even a freewheeling SS. It's something like the zone you can get into running -- but without the pounding.
> 
> If you try it, and you still have to ask, I can't really tell you beyond that.



well said.
i ride a 42x15 steamroller on rolling terrain in winston-salem, nc. i typically ride 1.5-2 hrs and it is a workout that can't be duplicated with gears.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Just for a change of pace I'll bring out my ss occasionally. I like them both.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

jasonwells4 said:


> After about 1 year and 1,500 commute miles on my Steamroller, I'm done with fixed gear. I just put a white industries freewheel on and couldn't be happier. It is just not as safe to be on a fixed gear when you are going through dense traffic and reaction time is critical. Plus I really got tired of going downhill on rough sections of road and having to keep peddling. With a freewheel, I want to just stand and coast down sections like that so that the legs can act as shock absorbers.
> 
> If I only rode 10 to 20 miles a week, or lived in the suburbs, I think none of this would have been an issue. It certainly had novelty value for a while.


I have to say I find this very confusing. My experience was the exact opposite. I'm not questioning your experience. I just find it interesting how differently two people's legs can respond to something.

I find it easier to "un-weight" the bike when I'm pedaling over rough surfaces. Since I live in Michigan near Detroit commuting has a lot in common with running slalom. I'm riding with both a front and a rear brake so between those and my legs I've got plenty of braking potential for those "oh [email protected]" moments. And after riding fixed for a year coasting _is_ spooky!


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm not just talking about going over 1 bump. What I didn't like was descending continuously rough roads with cars all around, and sometimes in the dark. With fixed gear, I had to stand and peddle while trying to avoid the worst parts. A slalom pattern not only doesn't help on bad enough streets, it's not an option when you don't have the road to yourself.



UrbanPrimitive said:


> I have to say I find this very confusing. My experience was the exact opposite. I'm not questioning your experience. I just find it interesting how differently two people's legs can respond to something.
> 
> I find it easier to "un-weight" the bike when I'm pedaling over rough surfaces. Since I live in Michigan near Detroit commuting has a lot in common with running slalom. I'm riding with both a front and a rear brake so between those and my legs I've got plenty of braking potential for those "oh [email protected]" moments. And after riding fixed for a year coasting _is_ spooky!


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm about order my first fixed and have build a SS in the past. We shall see how this new bike goes. I might have to order a free cog for the other side of the hub. Just in case...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> For MTBing I think SS is better than fixed. I know some ride fixed for mountain biking also, but damn you gotta time those pedal rotations just right over technical terrain.


aint no way i am going fixed on a mtb...i love it SS, but fixed would be a short road, er trail, to disaster.

I like riding fixed, though, on the road around town. It makes me think a little more about the ride.


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

all these cats claiming to have had transcendental experiences on their fixies either have their pants on too tight or they've downed too many PBR's


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ellipsis212 said:


> all these cats claiming to have had transcendental experiences on their fixies either have their pants on too tight or they've downed too many PBR's



Hey, dood. I don't drink PBR, and my pants aren't tight ('cept my cycling tights, of course ;-). But there's something different about spinning the fixed. I'd never call it transcendental, but it does hook up the mind and the body in a way that's subtly different from a multi-gear coasting bike (which I also ride and enjoy -- I'm not one of those FG zealots who'll ride nothing else). And it's different in a nice way.

But then, I'm old enough to not remember the 60's, so maybe it's just flashbacks.


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Hey, dood. I don't drink PBR, and my pants aren't tight ('cept my cycling tights, of course ;-). But there's something different about spinning the fixed. I'd never call it transcendental, but it does hook up the mind and the body in a way that's subtly different from a multi-gear coasting bike (which I also ride and enjoy -- I'm not one of those FG zealots who'll ride nothing else). And it's different in a nice way.
> 
> But then, I'm old enough to not remember the 60's, so maybe it's just flashbacks.


thanks for not taking my joke too seriously :thumbsup: 

i live pretty close to the fixed gear freestyle capital of the world (Billyburg, Bklyn) and i'm so often set upon by hipster fixerati trying to convert my 928 C2C into a Pista for me...you know, as a mercy kill. their philosophies on fixies are inspirational of course, and to be completely honest i would like to try one out at this point.

at the same time though i'm scared to leave my house on a bike without bibs and a jersey because it just feels weird.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*decisions, decisions*



ellipsis212 said:


> to be completely honest i would like to try one out at this point.
> 
> at the same time though i'm scared to leave my house on a bike without bibs and a jersey because it just feels weird.


I hear all that. If you try it, I think you'll know by the time you take 2 or 3 rides of more than a mile or two whether you like it or hate it. There doesn't seem to be much middle ground.

My involvement predates the hipster craze (and there don't seem to be many fixie hipsters here in Hartford, anyway -- come to think of it, there's nothing too hip in Hartford at all). I got intrigued with the idea 13 or 14 years ago from reading Sheldon Brown, but I didn't want to spend much money finding out if I liked it, so it was a year before I found a suitable frame for 5$ at a garage sale. I still ride that bike.

Billyburg. Never heard that. I like it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

....delete


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I was intrigued by an article in Bicycle Guide which featured an Ibis Scorcher. After reading that article like a zillion times I so wanted to try the FG I ordered that bike from Ibis. Riding that bike just one block locked in what was to become an obsession. That was 1994. 
I was not interested in single speeds. I rode them as a kid.


----------



## wanganstyle (Nov 11, 2010)

mmm, ive been at this edge for a while now- only ridden 1x fixed and almost bit it bad. 

is there any way to avoid the need for a horizontal dropout on a fixed?


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

JM- W-S is my hometown! 

I like both, although I feel safer SS both on and off road, although fixed gives a ride experience that simply can't be explained...


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I tried fixed for a while but I could not hack it. The need to concentrate on spinning was too much for me, as was the high cadence on fast downhills. Climbing on a fixed was a wonderful feeling however.

I think I would need to stop riding freewheels completely to truly get used to fixed riding. Otherwise I would always be a moment away from instinctively coasting and ... disaster.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

serious said:


> I tried fixed for a while but I could not hack it. The need to concentrate on spinning was too much for me, as was the high cadence on fast downhills. Climbing on a fixed was a wonderful feeling however.
> .


If there is any downside to fixed, it's descending.. If I lived in a very hilly area, I might rethink my feelings about fixed riding...


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I rode exclusively fixed for almost five years, but I'm free now. Singlespeed gearing is always a compromise, but with a fixed, you have to keep it high enough to pedal on the descents. Pushing that same gear up the steeps just wasn't doing my aging knees any favors, so I went free and dropped 5 gear inches. Now I can climb much more comfortably, fast cornering is fun again, and I've rediscovered the joys of dive-bombing long descents.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I go through stages, riding nothing but fixed for a while, mountain biking, road biking, single speeding, tour bike......in no particular order. And at times, a little bit of everything depending on group I'm riding with.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

serious said:


> I think I would need to stop riding freewheels completely to truly get used to fixed riding. Otherwise I would always be a moment away from instinctively coasting and ... disaster.


I don't think so. Most folks don't have that problem. I commute on FG, but use the regular road bike for longer and hillier rides on weekends. Switching back and forth takes only a moment of thought. Once you've ridden fixed a bit, the instinctive coasting thing isn't a problem. If I momentarily forget and start to lock up, I correct in a fraction of a second. Never came close to a disaster on that account.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

I ride fixed on gravel roads for much of the off-season- think it really shines for rolling terrain and solo training.

Maybe a bit less agile when I commute fixed, but I can generally get out of the way when necessary- sort of do prefer commuting with the freewheel, I like to commute my 6 or 7 miles as lazily as possible.


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*It's the Other Way*



serious said:


> I think I would need to stop riding freewheels completely to truly get used to fixed riding. Otherwise I would always be a moment away from instinctively coasting and ... disaster.


Actually, I find it's the other way; I get on the road bix and forget I CAN coast. Which is a good thing.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Riding fixed can improve your spin but at the same time make you a lazy pedaler. It's best to mix your riding between and fixed and free wheeling.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

My bike is flip/flop. I rode fixed a little while and just couldn't get into it. Riding it in town was dangerous enough when you can coast.. no way you'll ever convince me you can react as safely or as quickly when riding fixed. Some people like it, and that's fine, but it ain't for me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> My bike is flip/flop. I rode fixed a little while and just couldn't get into it. Riding it in town was dangerous enough when you can coast.. *no way you'll ever convince me you can react as safely or as quickly when riding fixed*. Some people like it, and that's fine, but it ain't for me.


I may not be able to convince you, but it's true. If you're talking about riding brakeless, I'd agree with you, but on a fixie with a front brake, a rider who use the brake intelligently is every bit as safe as on a coasting bike. I react just as quickly on the FG as on a coasting bike. Being able to coast adds nothing to my ability to stop or turn. 

And I think I may control speed more precisely on the FG. Certainly, the kind of acceleration I often need to stay in a gap in traffic (say, quickly going from 6 mph to 16) is easier on the FG. And even though I'm a poor trackstander, being able to stand almost still for a few seconds and then quickly accelerate is a great advantage in traffic.

The only limitations, IME, are the inability to independently manage the crank position, which means some limitation on the highest-speed cornering (generally irrelevant in traffic riding), and on clearing big obstacles -- but I don't ride up and down curbs on the road bike, either.

It's an acquired taste, to be sure. If you don't like it, you don't like it. But with a brake, there's no safety penalty, IME.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Regardless of riding conditions, from a safety standpoint, I don't see much between riding a FG with one good front brake and any other free wheeling bikes.
In fact, I see more danger in riding free wheeling bikes from the simple fact that they can pick up far more speed than the FG in case you take a spill. The extent of injury can be far greater due to speed. I personally feel slightly safer on the FG for this reason.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Kalukis: *Actually, I find it's the other way; I get on the road bix and forget I CAN coast. Which is a good thing.*

Yes, but it is a harmless thing as opposed to forgetting to spin while on the fixed bike. 

JCavilia: *And I think I may control speed more precisely on the FG. Certainly, the kind of acceleration I often need to stay in a gap in traffic *

Why would acceleration be easier/better on a fixed bike?


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

lifelong mtber on an injury-driven road riding sabbatical here.
when i got the bike i am riding now it was fixed gear & i tried to ride it that way but could not get comfortable, especially in traffic. i did not feel "connected" at all, so i wussed out & installed a freewheel. .
since then i ride fixed occasionally just for the experience, but never for too long.
i have always advocated expanding ones horizons so now i plan to ride fixed for awhile & just flipped my wheel. read the fixed tips thread a couple times, found some help there but still welcome any additional input from hardcore fixie riders to help me in my quest(?) to become a fixed gear biker...
thanx


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

markaitch said:


> welcome any additional input from hardcore fixie riders to help me in my quest(?) to become a fixed gear biker...


I'm not hardcore, but I've found these to be worthwhile tips:

1. Install front brake. 
2. Install a foot-retention device (toeclips or clipless, whichever you're most used to)
3. Get your gear inches to somewhere around 70, + or - 
4. Start by riding mostly flats, work up to steeper descents slowly
5. When you inevitably try to coast, don't freak out when you get a quick and scary reminder from your pedals. 
6. The learning curve is fairly shallow; in a couple of weeks it will be second-nature.


----------

